# Usps



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Can someone please tell me why the USPS can't leave/pick up packages at your door if you live in an apartment but UPS and FedEx can and they can leave it at the door if you have a house? It's really annoying because some days the mail doesn't get here till after my husband and roommate have left for work and if I am at work there is no one to pick up a package so it gets sent back to the post office(it has happened before). 

I am also pretty sure in my old apartment which isn't that far away from here USPS used to leave packages at our door if no one answered. 

I was just sending out a package for a gift swap on another rat forum and I told them to pick it up at our apartment door because I have anxiety and would have liked to not have to interact with the mailman at all and he buzzed and made me go to the mail room with it and told me I couldn't do that in the future unless I wanted to leave the package in the mailroom. My anxiety is spiking and I feel like I am going to cry.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ugh its annoying, right? My heart races and anxiety jumps whenever my bell rings T_T I specified on my last online order that if no one answers the bell to just leave it on the step. Instead they left a note saying they tried to deliver the package and there was no answer. (I was actually not at home) I looked over the note and noticed on the back theres a spot for you to sign and in fine print it says if you sign it they can leave your package! 

What other rat forum are you apart of? I've been looking for other forums! I love this one and won't be leaving any time soon but I'm always looking for other places to show off my babies


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've had three! packages get returned to sender because they won't drop them at my door and they didn't leave any notices. By the time I called the company and was told to go to the post office, they got shipped back. I have severe anxiety that I used to be medicated for and it upsets me when I see that something was shipped usps because that means I'll probably have to go get it. 

They did deliver one package recently right to my door but I think it was because I had the front door open when the mailman was walking by. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

They did that with our recliner.. well more so when we had to ship it back because it was broken. But the thing is we couldn't get the box (because it was so heavy) down to the curb for them to pick it up since out driveway is a very steep decline. So they just left it and the store marked it as returned... when its actually still sitting in our house LOL. But yeah my mom always yells at me and forces me to do things like meet the mail man so he doesn't have to walk up the driveway... it sucks


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

You can request that the sender obtain and let you know what the tracking number of the package is - that way, in case the USPS negligently fails to leave an attempted delivery slip, you can tell if an attempt was made to deliver your package.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

As far as leaving USPS packages on the first delivery attempt, it's pretty much up to the carrier


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

bloomington bob said:


> As far as leaving USPS packages on the first delivery attempt, it's pretty much up to the carrier


He told me today that they are not allowed to go into the apartments farther then the mail room at all so it has nothing to do with the carrier. I specifically asked for them to pick up my package in front of my door on the form that you have to do online and he told me they aren't allowed to go in the apartment complex.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep - I think that they aren't supposed to, but I've had mail carriers in the past who would anyway - at other places I've lived in they stuck strictly by the rules.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

PaigeRose said:


> What other rat forum are you apart of? I've been looking for other forums! I love this one and won't be leaving any time soon but I'm always looking for other places to show off my babies


http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php


----------

